# Growing my own food... not sure what soil to use!



## DawnH (Aug 3, 2013)

I have ordered some seed mix to grow my own food for our new Sulcata. My plan is to have a few grow trays to rotate in and out of the indoor habitat (he will be outside weather permitting.) I am a bit worried about soil though. I am assuming that Miracle Grow is a No No? We will have Coco Coir as a substrate, but have a nice "grassy" area with the sprouted seed mix at one end. Any suggestions on what soil I should use for this?

Also - I would like to plant some live plants in the enclosure that will hold up as well. Does anyone have any favorites?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2013)

You can plant right in the coco coir, but you can also use small kitty litter pans. Regular potting soil would be ok in the pan, then sprinkle your seeds to cover the whole thing. Once it is established well, you can scrape away some of the substrate in the habitat and sink the pan into the substrate. After the tortoise has trampled/eaten it, you can trade it for another pan that you have growing. Keeping the litter pans out on the porch, or patio will help them grow better, as the plants don't do well under habitat lights.


----------



## DawnH (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you Yvonne - I am sorry but just to clarify... I usually use Miracle Grow Potting soil. What SHOULD I use? I imagine some of the stuff in it isn't good for the tort? (When you say "Regular" potting soil - I think most contain perlite, is this okay?)


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, there is perlite in potting soil. Probably OK, if you cover it with the substrate.
You can also use organic topsoil in the trays, no perlite. I get mine at ACE. They have it w/o animal manure, fertilizers, etc.


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 3, 2013)

Topsoil is different than potting soil. Use plain topsoil. It does not have fertilizer or perlite/vermiculite.


----------



## DawnH (Aug 4, 2013)

Gotcha. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 5, 2013)

I use pain regular top soil for growing all my own stuff, too

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 5, 2013)

Organic potting soil is good to use as long as it isnt in the enclosure. I think there was a post on this.


----------



## DawnH (Aug 6, 2013)

I ended up using the organic "nothing added" topsoil then adding in some coco coir to hold in moisture. I will post if it works!


----------



## txturtle13 (Aug 6, 2013)

My local garden center sells organic vegan (no manure, chemicals, etc. added) compost. That's what I use with some humus mixed in. The plants do very well in it. Hope this helps! 


My Loves:
My Husband 
2 Dogs
1 Boxie
1 Betta fish


That should work! Let us know. 


My Loves:
My Husband 
2 Dogs
1 Boxie
1 Betta fish


----------

